
Psychological Research on Conspiracy Beliefs: Associations W. Personality Traits - reader_1000
https://www.frontiersin.org/articles/10.3389/fpsyg.2019.00205/full
======
reader_1000
Original title was too long, so edited it a litte bit. The original was: A
Systematic Review and Meta-Analysis of Psychological Research on Conspiracy
Beliefs: Field Characteristics, Measurement Instruments, and Associations With
Personality Traits

